
Ask HN: How much do you charge your clients for mobile app development? - cronjobma
The numbers are all over the place, obviously because each type of app can be totally different. But how much have you been averaging per project, the last 12 months or so?
======
niravbond
It totally depends on what client will get if you solve their issue. For
example: If you are working on an app which generates $100K/month in revenue
you should charge based on flat rate. Your value to the project helps them to
generate revenue. Every client wants to get benefit hiring someone who can
solve their issue. In this case, you will develop their bug-free app which
helps them to sell on apps store and google play store. Your charges always
depend on what value you provide to your clients.

